# BMW Performance Insurance?



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

just received this email, anybody got milk? :dunno:

also wondering if they cover autox/DE incidents :eeps:

Save up to $327.96 with BMW Performance Insurance 

With BMW Performance Insurance from Liberty Mutual, you can get an exclusive BMW driver group discount, as well as other discounts, that could save you up to $327.96 or more a year.* Best of all, this rate will be guaranteed for a full year.

To see how much you could save, get a free, no-obligation Rate Quote from Liberty Mutual. Call toll-free 1-877-269-4677 or click here.

With BMW Performance Insurance, you'll also enjoy these extra protections and exclusive value-added services:**

Genuine BMW Replacement Parts - to make sure your BMW stays a BMW

New Vehicle Replacement Cost Coverage - if your brand new BMW is totaled in the first 12 months of ownership and within the first 15,000 miles, we'll cover the cost of replacement

24-hour Claims Service - when you need it most, you can count on having a dedicated claims representative to help you

Concierge Service - as part of our Enhanced Roadside Assistance, if your car breaks down when you're traveling, or simply driving around town, we'll make all the necessary arrangements - for hotels and taxis, and for notifying family and colleagues of any change in plans

Towing to the Nearest BMW Center - so your car will be in the very best hands 
See how your savings can add up. For your free Rate Quote: Call 1-877-269-4677 Mon - Fri, 8 am to 11 pm, Sat, 8 am to 6:30 pm (ET) or visit www.libertymutual.com/lm/bmw

To ensure you get the best possible rate, please have your driver's license and current policy available.

*Discounts and credits are available where state laws and regulations allow, and may vary by state. Certain discounts apply to specific coverages only. To the extent permitted by law, applicants are individually underwritten; not all applicants may qualify. Savings based on an April 2003 sample of auto policyholder savings when comparing their former premium with those of Liberty Mutual's group auto and home program. Individual premiums and savings will vary.

**Genuine parts available except where prohibited by state law. New Vehicle Replacement Cost Coverage does not apply to leased vehicles and is not available in all states. Roadside Assistance and Concierge Services apply to auto policyholders and are provided by Cross Country Motor Club of Boston, Inc., Boston, MA, or through Cross Country Motor Club of California, Inc., Boston, MA. Concierge Services apply to covered losses only (breakdowns and accidents) and prior authorization is necessary. Towing applies within mileage and coverage limit. Please consult a Liberty Mutual specialist or see policy for specific coverages, terms, conditions, exclusions and limitations.

A consumer report from a consumer reporting agency and/or motor vehicle report, on all drivers listed on your policy, may be obtained where state laws and regulations allow.

Products are offered through BMW Insurance Agency, 2735 E. Parleys Way, Suite 301, Salt Lake City, UT 84109 (CA License number 0D 64769, GA license number AGN602758, MN license number IN20276794), which is not affiliated with Liberty Mutual Insurance Company and its affiliates. Policies are underwritten and provided by Liberty Mutual Insurance Company and its affiliates, principal office at 175 Berkeley Street, Boston, MA.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes and they sent me two of the exact same email!! One is bad enough.  

Was I the only one to receive two?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

they know that







's never listen the first time around :eeps:

especially the opt-out selection 

:neener:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Yes and they sent me two of the exact same email!! One is bad enough.
> 
> Was I the only one to receive two?


You must need insurance really bad. Maybe the know the mods you've done or are gonna do.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamZ4 said:


> they know that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:

That actually did make me laugh. 

You calling me a noob is going to make me enjoy this season even more. Can I remind you at the end of the season that I'm only a newbie?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I got one today also. It's funny since my old insurance company, Prudential, sold all its car/home insurance ops to Liberty Mutual. I wonder if they will give me a lower quote than what they are currently charging me (since they are underwriting the Performance Insurance)?


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

I especially like this "could save you up to $327.96 or more" - looks very precise, but in reality means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Epi330 said:


> I especially like this "could save you up to $327.96 or more" - looks very precise, but in reality means absolutely nothing.


Those were my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think when I looked into this, they were based in Boston, but don't offer the plan in Massachusetts. That's kind of like how all the guns are made in Massachusetts, but it's not legal to buy them here. :dunno:


----------

